# Greg & Kenny - Reading CV's with NCE



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

I called NEC today and gave them my NEC Power Pro PH-10 version (Mar 1 2007C) to see if I needed an update and he told me that I had the latest version. I told him I could not read CV's on the Program Track. He asked me if I was trying to read Sound Decoders and I said, yes. He told me it could not read the CV's of most Sound Decoders, because of not enough power when using the Program Track. He told me that the *"SoundTraxx", Program Track Booster (part PTB-100)* will allow the NCE to read Cv's on Program Track. I have found it at *internettrains.com* for about $51.00. I think I'll give it a try. Just thought I'd let you guys know.

*Mark Peterson*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I have one, but have never had to use it. 

I'll have to get outside and see how my loco reacts, I believe I have an MX690 in an AML K4 to check it with. Again, any extra lighting that is on seems to cause trouble with reading back. Also, I recommend NOT programming on rollers, but on nice, clean, shiny rail, and using relatively short leads between the prog track and the booster. 

I have never checked the voltage on the programming track output, so I don't know if it tracks the voltage on the main, because my mainline voltage is almost 24 volts... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Mark, try Locomotive Backshop. The booster is a little cheaper there. I am going to look into buying that myself. Axel: looks like we have our answer as to my programming problems last August. Not enough power to the programming track as per NCE themselves!


----------

